# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần bán >  rác của tuancoi

## Tuancoi

cuối năm bận rộn ko dọn dẹp đc gì còn mua thêm cả đống .... , đầu năm dọn dẹp để xây nhà lòi ra cả đống đồ chơi mới, cũ lẫn lộn, không có chổ để nữa nên phải thanh lý bớt, hoạc giao lưu, trao đổi những thứ hợp lý hơn về là chơi ngay, up day từ từ. theo quy định của diễn đàn lập 1 topic luôn 
*ms1 là cây vít me 12-20 kuroda đầy đủ gối, bác nào thích phi nhanh thì chơi em nó. giá 350K( mua hết giá 300K)


*ms2 là thùng vít me lồn sộn đủ tên tuổi, thích cây nào nhích cây ấy. giá tùy cây


*ms3 là mấy cay súng và khoan pin, hàng này khỏi phải nói nữa. giá "u như kỹ"


tạm vậy đã, chúc các bác 1 năm mới có nhiều đồ chơi ưng ý!

----------


## GORLAK

E là e kết thùng vitme "lồn xộn" của bác lắm ý..... :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## katum573

Trong thùng vít me lồn sộn của bác có cây nào d14 hoặc d16 bước 4 ht trên 300 không bác.

----------


## katerman

Báo cáo Ếch, 3 bài viết sai chính tả ạ.

----------


## Tuancoi

> E là e kết thùng vitme "lồn xộn" của bác lắm ý.....


khà,khà. Chết cha ẩu quá! post thêm it cái nữa luôn
*ms4 là em drive servo Actus power điều khiển 2 trục, 2 cục tụ to như cái ly bi. hàng tháo máy nhưng động cơ đã bị luột, bán cho anh em nào nghiên cứu hoạc lấy linh kiện. giá bốn ván 600k

 *ms5 dự án dở dang ,2 bộ combo xy đen thui,hành trình 420x400. bề rộng 280, tâm ray là 180 tháo trên cơ cấu thay dao của máy cnc to của pháp, sắt thép phay phẳng, ray tròn bằng thép cứng từ trong ra ngoài, vít me bước 5 dộ chính xác cao, ko rơ lắc.Có luôn vai thép và cái bàn thép phay phẳng. ko có thời gian chơi em nó, để thấy tội, mẹ già chửi lên, chửi xuống vì dính bẩn quần áo phơi đồ. giá ra đi 3.2 tr. thêm bàn máy là 3.9 triệu

----------


## baole

Bác còn mấy tấm nhôm hay sắt chiều em ghé nhà xem bác

----------


## Tuancoi

> Bác còn mấy tấm nhôm hay sắt chiều em ghé nhà xem bác


Bác ở đâu vậy?  Em có quen bác ko nhỉ?  Nhôm sắt em đăng trước kia mỗi thứ vẫn còn 2 ít.  mời bác qua nhà chơi.

----------


## Tuancoi

*Ms 5 là số đầu BT40 Của hãng Niken sài collet sk( mua khá dễ trên táo bạo). Còn ít cái để dành cho ra đi luôn lấy tiền sửa nhà cái đã.
Thôi rồi! Lại úp lộn ảnh, xoá ko đc

----------


## hqkcnc

Đúng là BT40, em có nên mua không nhẩy?

----------


## Nam CNC

collet niken ra tạ uyên thì size gì cũng có , loại này thấy Liên hưng có bán hàng mới china , ngoài ra liên lạc SYIC ở VN , hàng đài loan mới luôn , dòng niken xài khá phổ biến nên dễ mua , chỉ có NT , YCC hay BIG daishowa mới khó chịu , nhưng chịu giá cao thì cỡ nào cũng có , Yamazen sẽ nhập về cho bạn . Em thấy mấy hãng japan giờ có mặt đủ ở VN nên không lo nữa , chỉ lo túi tiền.

Dòng SK collet của Niken , có góc côn 4 độ , nên lực kẹp lớn , độ đồng tâm cao , so với ER nó vẫn hơn rất nhiều

----------

hqkcnc, mactech

----------


## hqkcnc

Cảm ơn bác Namcnc, do em cũng chưa cần lắm, lưu lại thớt này của bác chủ, vì gần nhà, khi nào cần em sẽ qua cho tiện... comment trên là em spam bác chủ thôi à, hoảng khi bác ấy post nhẩm ảnh, chắc tại lu bu công việc đây mà..,chúc bác mua may bán tốt

----------


## mactech

Bác Tuancoi có cái bát khỏa Bt40 nào gắn chíp không à? D60-80

----------


## Tuancoi

> collet niken ra tạ uyên thì size gì cũng có , loại này thấy Liên hưng có bán hàng mới china , ngoài ra liên lạc SYIC ở VN , hàng đài loan mới luôn , dòng niken xài khá phổ biến nên dễ mua , chỉ có NT , YCC hay BIG daishowa mới khó chịu , nhưng chịu giá cao thì cỡ nào cũng có , Yamazen sẽ nhập về cho bạn . Em thấy mấy hãng japan giờ có mặt đủ ở VN nên không lo nữa , chỉ lo túi tiền.
> 
> Dòng SK collet của Niken , có góc côn 4 độ , nên lực kẹp lớn , độ đồng tâm cao , so với ER nó vẫn hơn rất nhiều


Cảm ơn nhận xét rất khách quan của bác Nam. Em cũng đã đặt tao bao 1 bộ collet sk giá cũng rẻ bèo. Từ 70-100k 1 cái.  Năm nay quết dựng cho đc em phay sắt.  Thank bác đã giúp đỡ

----------


## Tuancoi

> Bác Tuancoi có cái bát khỏa Bt40 nào gắn chíp không à? D60-80


Ko có bác ơi

----------


## Tuancoi

> Bác Tuancoi có cái bát khỏa Bt40 nào gắn chíp không à? D60-80


Ko có bác ơi

----------


## Totdo

Súng bắn vít có đảo chiều được không anh mà giá cũ em quên mất rồi ?
Có thằng bạn nó muốn tăng giảm cao độ cái mui xe, đang định dùng 4 con vặn vít gắn bốn góc dùng luôn điện bình của xe, gắn thêm 4 con vitme ... xong, bác chủ thấy khả thi không tư vấn em phát

----------


## Tuancoi

Mãi loay hoay xoá hình quên để cái giá.  Em nhỏ sk 10 giá 500k. Em sk 16 là 650k va em 32 là 800k. Mua nhiều thì bao ship.  Cần hỏi gì thì cứ zalo 0935210022

----------


## Tuancoi

Úp cho ngày mới,  thêm ít thông tin cho cái Bt 40 colet SK của Niken.

----------


## Tuancoi

Bán nốt cái khung C frame.

Giá thỏa thuận

----------


## Tuancoi

> Súng bắn vít có đảo chiều được không anh mà giá cũ em quên mất rồi ?
> Có thằng bạn nó muốn tăng giảm cao độ cái mui xe, đang định dùng 4 con vặn vít gắn bốn góc dùng luôn điện bình của xe, gắn thêm 4 con vitme ... xong, bác chủ thấy khả thi không tư vấn em phát


Súng,  khoản giá cũ là 100k /em. Đảo chiều vô tư nhé.

----------


## Tuancoi

Còn ít đồ hơi khí nén, và van nước tưới nguội 


100k/ em

----------


## Tuancoi

Thêm 2 em Plc mitsu giá 3.5 triệu cho 2 em
Đính kèm 33699

----------


## Tuancoi

Cần tiền cho ra đi luôn 2 bộ combo bộ vi điều chỉnh và bộ rải dây của máy quấn dây,  loại dây siêu nhỏ. Giá 800k cho 2 em

----------


## daomanh_hung

bác coi lại link die rồi,đồ hơi khí nén van tưới nguội xem

----------


## Tuancoi

> bác coi lại link die rồi,đồ hơi khí nén van tưới nguội xem


Ôi, bạn thông cảm, cái mạng 3g nó chạy nhanh quá! Rớt cả hình. Hì hi

----------


## Tuancoi

Úp tiếp cặp cảm biến áp suất hàng cực độc, hàng dự phòng cho máy thủy lực mới 100%( ko dành cho các bác bác em yêu khoa học). Bác nào thực sự quan tâm alo em

----------


## daomanh_hung

bác show van tưới nguội là gì đấy ah,có cần kéo dài ko? trong hình ko thấy, e đang quan tâm, khí nén giá chưa mềm lắm ah!  :Smile: )

----------


## Tuancoi

> bác show van tưới nguội là gì đấy ah,có cần kéo dài ko? trong hình ko thấy, e đang quan tâm, khí nén giá chưa mềm lắm ah! )


Bác thông cảm. Thằng cu Em cất kỹ quá tìm ko ra. Bẫy giờ thì hình của bác đây

----------


## Tuancoi

Do công việc lu bu nên chậm chuyển hàng cho một số bác.  Mong các bác thông cảm. Tuần này em sẽ gửi nốt số còn lại. Thanks!

----------


## Tuancoi

Còn ít cái kẹp nhanh, lực kẹp khá lớn còn mới, kẹt tiền trả nợ bán luôn. Mua sao bán vậy giá 800/4 cái.

----------


## chau0320

Cho xin kich thuoc cai kep nhanh nhe a ?

----------


## Tuancoi

Đã gửi kích thước qua zalo ch bác rùi nhé.  Kẹp mã đc hơn 200 đó

----------


## Tuancoi

Thanh lý mấy cặp ray hiwin LG20 dài 1 mét. Block đầy đủ bi, trượt còn rất bót, ko rơ rảo gì, dầu mỡ bảo quản còn dính đen. giá 1.4 triệu /bộ. 3 bộ bao ship.

----------


## Tuancoi

> Thanh lý mấy cặp ray hiwin LG20 dài 1 mét. Block đầy đủ bi, trượt còn rất bót, ko rơ rảo gì, dầu mỡ bảo quản còn dính đen. giá 1.4 triệu /bộ. 3 bộ bao ship.


Cần tiền mua dao cụ. Bao ship luôn cho mấy bác mua lẻ,  mua hết 4 triệu bao ship luôn.  Ưu tiên cho bác nào alo sớm

----------


## Tuancoi

Cập nhập Tình hình là đã bay 1 bộ ray, bác nào có nhu cầu làm máy gỗ thì nhanh tay. Ray 1 hàng bi những viên bi to chà bá, phù hợp chế máy chạy gỗ,  giá ko thể rẻ hơn.

----------


## Tuancoi

Còn ít rác công nghiệp, bác nào quan tâm thì zalo cho em, em ra quân dọn dẹp để xây lại cái bãi rác của bố em luôn..



Giá 200-250 k/kg

----------


## Tuancoi

Thanh lý thêm ít cây pistông đường kính đk 150 dài 600. Áp vào 10kgf/cm thì lực ra tầm 1 tấn. Giá ra đi cho mấy em nó là 650k/ em

[ATTACH=CONFIG]36105[/ATTACH]

----------


## Tuancoi

Còn ít đầu bt 40 loại colet 10 và 16.  Bán xã luôn 450k/ em mua hết 6 bao ship luôn.

----------


## Tuancoi

Úp đây... Mấy cây ray hiwin 20 chỉ còn 1 cặp.  pítông còn 2  và 6 củ bt có gạch 2 em. 
Hàng ray trượt còn nhiều giá từ 200-250 k/ kg bác nào cần cứ zalo cho em,  được giá là em đẩy luôn

----------


## Tuancoi

> Còn ít đầu bt 40 loại colet 10 và 16.  Bán xã luôn 450k/ em mua hết 6 bao ship luôn.


Còn 4 em BT40 collet sk 10 giảm giá hết mức 400k/ em cho hết luôn

----------


## Tuancoi

> Còn ít rác công nghiệp, bác nào quan tâm thì zalo cho em, em ra quân dọn dẹp để xây lại cái bãi rác của bố em luôn..
> Đính kèm 35849
> Đính kèm 35850
> Đính kèm 35851Đính kèm 35850
> Giá 200-250 k/kg


Úp lên cái đi

----------


## Tuancoi

Tháo rã thêm đc ít vài trụ máy C bác nào làm c thi vào Hốt nhé. Ưu tiêm mấy bác ở Đà Nẵng. Nặng gần 1 tạ, cao 750 mm, mặt đế 370x270. Nguyên máy nặng 1 tấn, hơn 900kg bán gang, còn lại từng này Giá 2.5 triệu. Bớt chút cho anh em nào nhiệt tình.

----------


## Tuancoi

Úp day. Đã ra đi 2 trụ, Chỉ Còn 2 trụ máy C. Ray còn nhiều loại giá rẻ

----------


## Tuancoi

> Tháo rã thêm đc ít vài trụ máy C bác nào làm c thi vào Hốt nhé. Ưu tiêm mấy bác ở Đà Nẵng. Nặng gần 1 tạ, cao 750 mm, mặt đế 370x270. Nguyên máy nặng 1 tấn,  900k bán gang, còn lại từng này Giá 2.5 triệu. Bớt chút cho anh em nào nhiệt tình.


Bớt 200k để hổ trợ ship cho các bác ở xa, cho bay 2 cái còn lại luôn.  Để sức dọn cái khác

----------


## Tuancoi

Úp để,, bớt giá cho bác não nhiệt tình đê

----------


## Hung rau

> Úp để,, bớt giá cho bác não nhiệt tình đê


Mình lấy 2 van khí nén nhé! Bạn cho địa chỉ mình qua..?

----------


## Hung rau

Xin lỗi gõ nhầm... Van tưới nguội he he

----------


## Tuancoi

Ok bác.  Bác liên hệ giúp zalo để gửi thông tin

----------


## kemxoi

> Cần tiền cho ra đi luôn 2 bộ combo bộ vi điều chỉnh và bộ rải dây của máy quấn dây,  loại dây siêu nhỏ. Giá 800k cho 2 em
> Đính kèm 33724


Bộ vi điều chỉnh này còn không bác?

----------


## Tuancoi

Bộ đó còn bạn nhé. Zalo mình gửi hình qua cho

----------


## Tuancoi

> Tháo rã thêm đc ít vài trụ máy C bác nào làm c thi vào Hốt nhé. Ưu tiêm mấy bác ở Đà Nẵng. Nặng gần 1 tạ, cao 750 mm, mặt đế 370x270. Nguyên máy nặng 1 tấn,  900kg bán gang, còn lại từng này Giá 2.5 triệu. Bớt chút cho anh em nào nhiệt tình.


Fid giá còn 2 triệu tròn cho bay nốt 2 cái còn lại luôn.

----------


## hoangmanh

Bạn có cây vitme nào phi 14,15 hoặc 16 mm bước 5 hoặc nhỏ hơn mà hành trình khoảng 200 mm bán ko vậy?

----------


## Tuancoi

Có bạn nhé,  liền lạc zalo đi

----------


## Tuancoi

Bán hết đống ray nhỏ này 165 kg / kg. Bác nào cần thì liền hệ

----------


## Mới CNC

165 kg / kg là sao bác?

----------


## Tuancoi

> Còn ít đầu bt 40 loại colet 10 và 16.  Bán xã luôn 450k/ em mua hết 6 bao ship luôn.
> Đính kèm 36125


Bán tiếp giảm giá kịch sàn sk 10 còn 350k.

----------


## thanhtrung

anh xem có cặp ray thk sr20 không để em 1 cặp .

----------


## huutinh

> Bán hết đống ray nhỏ này 165 kg / kg. Bác nào cần thì liền hệ


mấy cây dài dài ray bản bao nhiêu anh, nếu từ 9 tới 12 cho em lấy mớ đó nha

----------


## Tuancoi

> anh xem có cặp ray thk sr20 không để em 1 cặp .


Liên lạc zalo để mình gửi hình bạn nhé

----------


## Manh Design

> Bán hết đống ray nhỏ này 165 kg / kg. Bác nào cần thì liền hệ


Có cây nào hành trình tầm 600 đến 650 giới thiệu em phát

----------


## Tuancoi

> Có cây nào hành trình tầm 600 đến 650 giới thiệu em phát


Lô ray nhỏ đã ra đi,  chỉ còn sót lại vài cặp dài tầm 40-50 cm bác nào cần thìa alo nhé

----------


## Tuancoi

Về thêm ít ray rẻ rẻ side 15 -25.  Bác nào cần thì alo nhé

----------


## Tuancoi

Vừa tháo mấy cái thùng tưới nguội, giá 800k

----------


## jeanvaljean

> Vừa tháo mấy cái thùng tưới nguội, giá 800k


Hí hí...lên sàn rồi àh... hàng quá đẹp so với giá

----------


## Luyến

Lấy 3 cái giá 2t nhé bác ? 2 thùng dầu 1 thùng tưới nguội

----------


## ali35

> Vừa tháo mấy cái thùng tưới nguội, giá 800k


em lấy cái trong cùng nhé bác SMS cho bác rồi ạ

----------


## shinkuto

a ơi. có cây nào ht 600-900 k anh.

----------


## vufree

gạch 1 thùng tưới nguội nhé.

----------


## Nam CNC

Sao mấy cha bán hàng dạo này càng bán càng rẻ vậy trời , giá này hồi trước tui mua được có con bơm à , thấy ghét , bỏ nghề luôn , cho chú dungct hết nói luôn.

----------


## Tuancoi

> a ơi. có cây nào ht 600-900 k anh.


Có nhé bạn liên lạc qua zalo để mình gửi hình

----------


## Tuancoi

> gạch 1 thùng tưới nguội nhé.


Tạm thời em ko có đủ để share cho mấy ae, bác thông cảm tuần sau có nữa em sẽ ưu tiên bác

----------


## Tuancoi

> Sao mấy cha bán hàng dạo này càng bán càng rẻ vậy trời , giá này hồi trước tui mua được có con bơm à , thấy ghét , bỏ nghề luôn , cho chú dungct hết nói luôn.


Bác quá khen rùi!  Em chỉ vì muốn mua một cái trên máy mà phải ôm cả đàn, nên mới nghỉ ra cách chia lại cho mấy ae để có 1 cái cho mình, nhưng bẫy giờ thì em cũng chẳn có mà dùng, chứ giá cả thì ngày càng đắt chứ làm j có rẻ hơn đâu, anh ko tin tuần sau mà đến xưởng nó mua giá phải cả triệu. Lúc đó nước dãi của em nó chảy dòng dòng nó cũng ko thèm đọng lòng bớt cho 1 xu?

----------


## Tuancoi

Còn ít đầu BT40 chuẩn collet Sk của hãng Niken. Loại này Độ chuẩn thì khỏi phải nói rùi, colet sk có thể mua dễ dàng qua mấy bác hay nhập hàng Trung Quốc , giá chỉ 400k

----------


## Mới CNC

Em lấy 10 cây nếu bác ship nhé!

----------


## Tuancoi

Hốt được 1 một mớ bắn vít của nhật, tiếp tục chia sẽ cho mấy anh em, có 2 loại cho vít to và vịt nhỏ. Chất lượng thì em hôm nay em đã bắn thử qua 1000 viên ngói.  Ko sước sát gì. Giá chỉ 65k /10 cây

----------


## duytrungcdt

[QUOTE=Tuancoi;121195]Hốt được 1 một mớ bắn vít của nhật, tiếp tục chia sẽ cho mấy anh em, có 2 loại cho vít to và vịt nhỏ. Chất lượng thì em hôm nay em đã bắn thử qua 1000 viên ngói.  Ko sước sát gì. Giá chỉ 65k /10 cây 
[/QUOT

A ơi cho em 20 cái nhé
Cho e địa chỉ em Ck aj
Thanks

----------


## Tuancoi

[QUOTE=duytrungcdt;121196][QUOTE=Tuancoi;121195]Hốt được 1 một mớ bắn vít của nhật, tiếp tục chia sẽ cho mấy anh em, có 2 loại cho vít to và vịt nhỏ. Chất lượng thì em hôm nay em đã bắn thử qua 1000 viên ngói.  Ko sước sát gì. Giá chỉ 65k /10 cây 
[/QUOT

Ok.em. Em liên lạc giúp qua zalo số 0935210022 để anh gửi thông tin,

----------


## ali35

> Còn ít đầu BT40 chuẩn collet Sk của hãng Niken. Loại này Độ chuẩn thì khỏi phải nói rùi, colet sk có thể mua dễ dàng qua mấy bác hay nhập hàng Trung Quốc , giá chỉ 400k


lấy cái BT bác đang cầm trên tay nhá,mai chuyển ngân lượng cho bác,bác xếp 1 hàng rùi chụp cho dễ chỉ định em nào đi,ko phải lúc nào cũng mang ảnh ra vẽ thêm vào được bác ạ

----------


## Tuancoi

> Em lấy 10 cây nếu bác ship nhé!


10 cái bt40 à!  Bao ship à?  Ok luôn!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## vufree

OK cám ơn Bác

----------


## Tuancoi

> lấy cái BT bác đang cầm trên tay nhá,mai chuyển ngân lượng cho bác,bác xếp 1 hàng rùi chụp cho dễ chỉ định em nào đi,ko phải lúc nào cũng mang ảnh ra vẽ thêm vào được bác ạ


Xin lỗi bác, thấy bác có dòng cuối... Ko vui.  Nếu bác ko thấy em đang đùa vui với bác mới CNC 1 chút, thì xin bác hãy rút lại cậu nói này! Còn nhiều lúc em bán hàng mà có j ko phải mong ae bỏ qua, mấy cái hình trên đúng là em lấy ảnh cũ đưa lên, nhưng hàng thì nó cái còn, cái hết. Ae nào thật sự quang tâm sẽ alo, em vẫn sẽ bán như đã nói. Nhưng..... Trong giao dịch nếu thấy Thiếu tốn trọng thì em sẽ ko bán. Trân trọng!

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Bác Tuancoi hiểu lầm anh ali35 rồi. Ý anh ấy là anh lấy đầu BT ra xếp ngang hay dọc ra để ảnh chỉ lấy con nào. Để không phải lôi cái hình anh chụp ra rồi khoanh lại chỉ cho anh là lấy con này ak. Như vậy mất công chứ không có ý nói a gì. Theo em hiểu là vậy ak. Anh xếp đầu BT ra cho anh ý chọn. :-).

----------


## Tuancoi

> Bác Tuancoi hiểu lầm anh ali35 rồi. Ý anh ấy là anh lấy đầu BT ra xếp ngang hay dọc ra để ảnh chỉ lấy con nào. Để không phải lôi cái hình anh chụp ra rồi khoanh lại chỉ cho anh là lấy con này ak. Như vậy mất công chứ không có ý nói a gì. Theo em hiểu là vậy ak. Anh xếp đầu BT ra cho anh ý chọn. :-).


Ôi mẹ ơi! Vậy à!  Cảm ơn bạn trước và xin lỗi bác Ali sau... Em suy nghĩ nông cạn bác đừng trách. bác cứ zalo em chụp cho, trên này đưa nhiều ảnh tổn hao nguyên khí của diễn. Mà em thì chả đóng góp được gì nhiều cho diễn đàn cả. Ngại lắm

----------


## ali35

> Ôi mẹ ơi! Vậy à!  Cảm ơn bạn trước và xin lỗi bác Ali sau... Em suy nghĩ nông cạn bác đừng trách. bác cứ zalo em chụp cho, trên này đưa nhiều ảnh tổn hao nguyên khí của diễn. Mà em thì chả đóng góp được gì nhiều cho diễn đàn cả. Ngại lắm


hề hề đôi khi làm biếng gõ key nhiều nên làm anh em hiểu nhầm,ý mình chính là như chú Minh nói chứ ko có ý gì,làm vậy ít ra cũng ko phải up thêm ảnh mà dễ lựa chọn bác ạ,thế cụ thể cái BT bác cầm có còn ko á,còn thì chiều mình chuyển ngân lượng luôn,dạo này toàn chậm chân ,mấy món cần lúc biết thì có bác múc rồi hix

----------


## Tuancoi

Khà khà đúng lá thằng khác nó múc rùi bác, hôm trước nó mang theo 1 thùng bia lên nhà em, 1 thùng mà có 2 thằng thì em ko thể ko nôn ra cho nó! bác thông cảm cho em nhe

----------


## ali35

> Khà khà đúng lá thằng khác nó múc rùi bác, hôm trước nó mang theo 1 thùng bia lên nhà em, 1 thùng mà có 2 thằng thì em ko thể ko nôn ra cho nó! bác thông cảm cho em nhe


 :Confused:  làm sao cho hết đen hix,chắc tại lâu quá ko nhậu,nghe nói bia làm cũng thèm,chắc làm mấy ly thoai  :Cool:  
để lần sau vậy hix

----------


## Tuancoi

Lúc nào qua nhà em chơi. Em mời bác.

----------


## ali35

> Lúc nào qua nhà em chơi. Em mời bác.


chắc lâu lắm mới ra ĐN được bác ạ,hồi trước cưa mấy em ĐN, giờ nghe nói đi đâu ĐN là vợ nó lại kím chuyện ,  :Cool:  ko nghe mời bia free là cũng ra rồi  :Wink:

----------


## Tuancoi

Ok, bác có j liền lạc zalo nhé, em lôi đồ ra bán bớt kiếm tiền mua sữa cho con bé nhỏ.  
Tiếp theo là 1 em bắn điện nho nhỏ dễ thương, mang về nuôi đã lâu, định chuyển đổi mục đích sử dụng cho nó thành máy phay sắt luôn, nhưng ko ngờ vỡ kế hoạch ( bé ken ra đời)  thế là ko còn thời gian cho em nó.  Nay bác nào quan tâm thì em gã. Em nó nặng 620kg, giá mua 16k/ kg cộng với tiền cẩu về là hơn chục triệu. Nay bán tròn 10 triệu ( ko bao ship) ưu tiên cho bác nào đến nhà cẩu đi. Ko mua xin đừng nói lời cay đắng 


 
 Để biết thêm chỉ tiết xin liên hệ zalo 0935210022.  Tuấn

----------


## Tuancoi

Đi bãi nhặt đc con servo có hộp số to đùng đàn, nặng 20kg,  đập ra lấy đồng chắc cũng đc hơn 500k. Bán 700k ko bao ship. Mua nhanh bán nhanh đê.  Giảm giá 600k



Thêm cái xylanh điện dài thon, cây vít me trong đó chắc cũng ok.  Giá bán 40k/ kg. Bác nào quang tâm thì em l giúp cho,  hàng em chưa mua, đã bán

----------


## Tuancoi

Còn ít driver 4a cũ của Nhất sơn dọn nốt.  250k/ cái bao sống.

----------


## Tuancoi

Up day! Còn ít đriver bác nào mua 1 bộ 3 cái giá 700k đê.

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

khoan pin còn không bác? giá cả thế nào nhỉ?.

----------


## Tuancoi

Khoan pin còn bạn. Giá tuỳ cây!  Bạn liên hệ zalo mình gửi hình ảnh nhé.

----------


## Tuancoi

> Còn ít driver 4a cũ của Nhất sơn dọn nốt.  250k/ cái bao sống.


Còn 10 cái, Bán tiếp cho hết

----------


## Tuancoi

Cập nhật chút. Toàn bộ driver nhất sơn giá rẻ đã bán hết.

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

> Khoan pin còn bạn. Giá tuỳ cây!  Bạn liên hệ zalo mình gửi hình ảnh nhé.


Bác cho em mấy hình khoan pin em lựa 1 cây với nhé, nếu có bắn vít bác cho thêm hình bắn vít giúp em 0985064909

----------


## Tuancoi

Còn 3 cây để dành làm, đầy đủ vỏ pin, 500k cho đi luôn.

----------


## Bongmayquathem

3 cái khoan ngon quá. Tiếc đang kẹt

----------

Tuancoi

----------


## duonghoang

--- 3 cây 500k hở cụ, gửi em ngay và luôn  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tuancoi

> --- 3 cây 500k hở cụ, gửi em ngay và luôn


Cụ thanhcuongquynhon lấy trước rùi bác. Để dọn kho mà còn thì mình hú nhé

----------


## Tuancoi

Còn 2 bộ servo LS 400W  đầy đủ dây jac, mua về ko làm để phí quá bán 2,9 triệu 1 bộ, mua 2 bộ 5.5 triệu, nợ cái hình, có cái video cũ của thằng em nó text
http://www.youtube.com/Text LS servo 400W

----------


## Tuancoi

Úp phát , kẹt tiền dọn kho chuyển máy bán rẻ 2 bộ servo ls giá 5 trieu tròn luổn

----------


## Tuancoi

Tục thanh lý 2 bộ servo ls 400w

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

Không thấy hình hài chi hết cụ tuấn. Có hộp số kèm theo không vậy?

----------


## Ledngochan

> Tục thanh lý 2 bộ servo ls 400w


Bác cho mình thêm thông tin nhé.

----------


## Tuancoi

> Không thấy hình hài chi hết cụ tuấn. Có hộp số kèm theo không vậy?


Ko có bạn, lúc trước thằng em nó mua của bác inhaiha , mua về xong để mãi ko làm , thôi bán rẻ lấy vốn làm chuyện khác

----------


## Tuancoi

> Hốt được 1 một mớ bắn vít của nhật, tiếp tục chia sẽ cho mấy anh em, có 2 loại cho vít to và vịt nhỏ. Chất lượng thì em hôm nay em đã bắn thử qua 1000 viên ngói.  Ko sước sát gì. Giá chỉ 65k /10 cây 
> Đính kèm 41358


Up lên cho anh em nào cần

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

> Up lên cho anh em nào cần


Cụ tuấn để em 10 cây bắn vít nha, 5 nhỏ 5 to.

----------


## Tuancoi

> Bác cho mình thêm thông tin nhé.


2 bộ này đi rùi bác nhé!

----------


## Tuancoi

> Cụ tuấn để em 10 cây bắn vít nha, 5 nhỏ 5 to.


Liên hệ qua Zalo để mình gửi hàng nhé

----------


## Tuancoi

Vừa hốt được mấy em xin tươi, hàng thanh lý của 1 văn phòng bảo hiểm




Giá 400k / em

----------


## Tuancoi

> Vừa hốt được mấy em xin tươi, hàng thanh lý của 1 văn phòng bảo hiểm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giá 400k / em


Fix giá bán 300k/em cho mau bay.

----------


## Tuancoi

Còn ít bộ căn dây cho máy quấn dây đồng. Giá 500k/ bộ

----------


## Tuancoi

> cuối năm bận rộn ko dọn dẹp đc gì còn mua thêm cả đống .... , đầu năm dọn dẹp để xây nhà lòi ra cả đống đồ chơi mới, cũ lẫn lộn, không có chổ để nữa nên phải thanh lý bớt, hoạc giao lưu, trao đổi những thứ hợp lý hơn về là chơi ngay, up day từ từ. theo quy định của diễn đàn lập 1 topic luôn 
> *ms1 là cây vít me 12-20 kuroda đầy đủ gối, bác nào thích phi nhanh thì chơi em nó. giá 350K( mua hết giá 300K)
> Đính kèm 32284
> 
> *ms2 là thùng vít me lồn sộn đủ tên tuổi, thích cây nào nhích cây ấy. giá tùy cây
> Đính kèm 32285
> 
> *ms3 là mấy cay súng và khoan pin, hàng này khỏi phải nói nữa. giá "u như kỹ"
> Đính kèm 32286
> ...


Còn ít vít me kuroda 12 -20 , giảm giá hét cỡ 200k cây

----------


## Tuancoi

Cuối tuần thiếu tiền nhậu. up phát

----------


## vhgreen

súng bắn ốc vs khoang pin giá sao e làm mấy con bác ơi

----------


## ktshung

có máy taro ko Tuấn

----------


## Tuancoi

> có máy taro ko Tuấn


Máy taro em ko có anh Hùng ơi. Taro loại nhỏ M6 trở xuống em toàn dùng khoan pin. Còn to hơn thì em tập tạ tay. Máy taro nhật bãi anh hỏi chỗ khangscc thử

----------


## tranphong248

> có máy taro ko Tuấn


Sorry bác tuancoi xíu.  E có 1 cái cầm tay. Hong biết bác có iu hong . Zalo e 0944 675 90 bải

----------


## ktshung

> Sorry bác tuancoi xíu.  E có 1 cái cầm tay. Hong biết bác có iu hong . Zalo e 0944 675 90 bải


Đã zalo với bác

----------

tranphong248

----------


## phuocviet346

Sorry bác Tuancoi, xen vào tý
Bác ktsqhung cần taro thì liên hệ mình nha
Hôm rồi mua 2 cây mà không xài vì mua luôn đầu taro chế gắn lên máy khoan bàn xài luôn cho nhanh. Nên dư ra 2 cây đó

----------


## Tuancoi

> Sorry bác Tuancoi, xen vào tý
> Bác ktsqhung cần taro thì liên hệ mình nha
> Hôm rồi mua 2 cây mà không xài vì mua luôn đầu taro chế gắn lên máy khoan bàn xài luôn cho nhanh. Nên dư ra 2 cây đó


Khà khà , khi nào ra Đà Nẵng nhớ mở bia đó nghe! He he

----------


## Tuancoi

Kiếm được ít bánh xe xịn cho ae đây

----------


## Tuancoi

Kiếm được ít bánh xe xịn, tải nặng cho các bác lắp khung máy cần cơ động đây. Hàng Tokyo, hiệu packing caster ,..giá 500k/ 4 em

----------


## Tuancoi

Bổ xung thêm ít thông tin là cái bánh này là loại 105WHB-P , tải trọng lớn nhất được 400kg nhé, 4 bánh thì đc tầm 1,6 tấn theo lý thuyết, nhưng tầm hơn 1 tấn thì làm cái cẩu ba lăng nhỏ nhỏ đẩy trong xưởng cũng OK rùi.

----------


## Trucvt

Bánh 400kg thì chịu lực tủ 4 bánh khoảng 800kg là ổn.

----------

Tuancoi

----------


## Tuancoi

[QUOTE=Trucvt;148898]Bánh 400kg thì chịu lực tủ 4 bánh khoảng 800kg là ổn.[/QUOTE
Gánh luôn cả con máy , chứ gánh tủ điện ko thì nhằm nhò gì với bốn em nó. Hi hi

----------


## Tuancoi

[QUOTE=Trucvt;148898]Bánh 400kg thì chịu lực tủ 4 bánh khoảng 800kg là ổn.[/QUOTE

Có thêm 4 bánh nhỏ hơn chút, chắc đáp ứng được 800kg như bạn nói.

----------


## Tuancoi

Có ít mũi khoan lấy tâm phi 4 không dùng bán bớt , hàng còn rất mới, 1 set 6 mũi /250k ( đã fix)

----------


## Tuancoi

Bán luôn mấy em vàng vàng cũng phi 4 giống mấy em đen đen bên trên, nhưng chỉ có lưỡi 1 đầu, lưỡi cắt gần như mới . 
Giá 1 set- 6 cây 250k



 Vã quá bán luôn mấy con dao phay ngón của Nachi (( ko phải của China) phi 2.9 + 4.9 r 0.5 + 3.9 +11. 
Giá 220k

----------


## Tuancoi

[QUOTE=Tuancoi;148825]Kiếm được ít bánh xe xịn, tải nặng cho các bác lắp khung máy cần cơ động đây. Hàng Tokyo, hiệu packing caster ,..giá 500k/ 4 em






Fix giá 450k/4 bánh

----------


## Tuancoi

Up chút , mấy con dao phay ngón đã bày, còn ít mũi ta rô 10 M1.25, dài thòn, còn rất mới,  giá 50k/ 2 em

----------


## Tuancoi

Up chút , mấy con dao phay ngón đã bày, còn ít mũi ta rô 8 M1.25, dài thòn, còn rất mới,  giá 200/ 4 em

----------


## Tuancoi

> Up chút , mấy con dao phay ngón đã bày, còn ít mũi ta rô 8 M1.25, dài thòn, còn rất mới,  giá 200/ 4 em


Fix giá cho mấy em ta rô bay nhanh luôn, 8 em /200k

----------


## Tuancoi

Thanh lý cái tủ điện inox hiệu kangaroo. Tủ còn khá mới, lúc trước mua một trong kho của nhà phân phối, kích thước 900x 430x300. Giá 200k

----------


## Tuancoi

Bán phế liệu luôn em biến tần mitsubishi. 400w . Còn điện trở xã, còn nguyên công xuất, giá 100K cho bác nào lấy linh kiện


Thêm cái driver servo điều khiển 2 trục, kích thươc khoảng 350x250x180, to và rất nặng, 2 con tụ to gần bằng nắm tay, mất bố mấy cái moto , cắm điện còn đỏ đèn, bán xác luôn 250 k cho mấy bác nghiên cứu

----------


## Tuancoi

Bộ trượt tròn bằng thép của usa hành trình 420, kích thước tầm 580x250x80, khoản cách 2 ray 20 lúc trước tháo từ bộ thay dao của một em máy phay 10 tấn, ty thép rất cứng, nay ko chơi ray tròn nữa bán thanh lý 400k/ bộ

----------


## kimtuan20021989

E lấy bộ trượt tròn a nhé

----------


## Tuancoi

> E lấy bộ trượt tròn a nhé


Cho số điện thoại để liên hệ nhé

----------


## Tuancoi

> máy như hình , còn hoạt động tốt , đã chế XY liên hệ sdt 0911 492 779 . bình tân


Cái gì vậy nè trời, hacker à?...nhờ admin xoá giúp

----------


## Tuancoi

Mấy chú mới này quậy quá, chả có phép tắc gì cả , đã có rất nhiều trường hợp như vậy rồi, chắc phải xin admin dành riêng cho mấy bác này 1 cái topic, chứ cái kiểu đau bụng mà ko có nhà vệ sinh thế này thì cũng tội. Mà cái tội này thì ko thể ko trảm...

----------

Gamo

----------


## Tuancoi

Thanh lý nốt mấy cây thiết bản... phi 40, đầy đủ gối Hành trình từ 500-800. Giá đổ đồng 2.5 triệu cây ra đi cho nhanh. (Hàng này chỉ dành cho những bác có gan to và sức khoẻ tốt, ý chí kiên cường)

----------


## Tuancoi

Có bác nào làm bên ngành xây dựng, quảng cáo, dựng nhà  tạm, có ít cùm ống phi 49 chất lượng còn tốt, thành lý giá 8k/ cái

----------


## Tuancoi

Thanh lý bộ cơm bo trượt siêu mịn, vít me bước 2 C3, hành trình tầm 50mm, dùng để rãi dây đồng 0.2 mm, trong máy quấn dây cho tai nghe. nguyên, bộ giá 600k

----------


## RedDove

Hàng ở page đầu có update không bác ?

----------


## Tuancoi

Bộ vi điều chỉnh mất cây thước, cái này bán cho bác nào canh vuông, làm ê tô mi ni, ...hoạc chỉ để Nghịch ngợm... Giá xã hàng 150k/ bộ

----------


## Tuancoi

> Up chút , mấy con dao phay ngón đã bày, còn ít mũi ta rô 10 M1.25, dài thòn, còn rất mới,  giá 50k/ 2 em
> Đính kèm 64003


Còn ít em mũi ta ro M10 giá đã fix 50k/
 2 em

----------


## Tuancoi

> Thanh lý nốt mấy cây thiết bản... phi 40, đầy đủ gối Hành trình từ 500-800. Giá đổ đồng 2.5 triệu cây ra đi cho nhanh. (Hàng này chỉ dành cho những bác có gan to và sức khoẻ tốt, ý chí kiên cường)


Lưu ý ( hàng ko dành cho mấy bác ốm yếu  như em)

----------


## Tuancoi

Giám giá phế liệu cho mấy cặp vai máy cao 420, phay phẳng 2 đầu đây. Giá 250k cặp

----------


## Tuancoi

Tháo máy được hơn 30 ổ bi trượt tròn 12 và 16 của japan , giá ra đi 300k



Con moto servo bán 100k cho bác nào nghiên cứu


Bộ khí nén SMC tháo máy quấn dây còn  rất nét. Giá 400 k nguyên bộ

----------


## Tuancoi

Cho đi nốt cái dự án thuỷ lực be bé




Giá ra đi cho 2 cái xylanh và cái bơm là 600k ( lúc trước làm 2 cái mà bích cho cái bơm hết mất 500k rùi)

----------


## vhgreen

Cái Bơm đó nhìn lạ quá bác. Nó bơm đc bao nhiêu kg/cm2 vậy bác?
em định chế cái bàn nâng không biết bơm này nâng nổi không

----------


## Tuancoi

> Cái Bơm đó nhìn lạ quá bác. Nó bơm đc bao nhiêu kg/cm2 vậy bác?
> em định chế cái bàn nâng không biết bơm này nâng nổi không


Cái đó là bơm bánh răng , áp lên đươc 140 kf/ cm2. Bạn nâng bao nhiêu tấn?

----------


## vhgreen

Cỡ 3 tấn Đổ lại đc không bác. Theo bác con này nâng lên được bao nhieu tấn?

----------


## mactech

Bao nhiêu tấn thì bạn phải nhân với tiết diện Xylanh chứ??

----------


## Tuancoi

> Cỡ 3 tấn Đổ lại đc không bác. Theo bác con này nâng lên được bao nhieu tấn?


cái pistong đó bé síu, bác thích thì em còn 2 con to hơn , còn công thức tính thì bác cứ lấy áp xuất nhân cho diện tích là ra lực. ví dụ áp bơm lớn nhất là 200bar=200kgf/cm2, đường kính làm việc của pistong là 10cm. thì diện tích của pítong là S=pi xR2=3.14 x 5x5=78.5cm2.
                                                 lúc đó lực lớn nhất Fmax=200 x 78.5=15700 kgf. tầm 15 tấn đó bạn

----------


## vhgreen

Vậy bác cho em xin gạch con bơm này nhé. Bác có con xilanh nào nữa không cho em xem với.

----------


## Tuancoi

[QUOTE=vhgreen;154106]Vậy bác cho em xin gạch con bơm này nhé. Bác có con xilanh nào nữa không cho em xem với.[/QUOTEcos 
Có Zalo ko bạn?

----------


## vhgreen

[QUOTE=Tuancoi;154118]


> Vậy bác cho em xin gạch con bơm này nhé. Bác có con xilanh nào nữa không cho em xem với.[/QUOTEcos 
> Có Zalo ko bạn?


để em ib fb của em sang cho a. chứ e không dùng zalo

----------


## Tuancoi

> Tháo máy được hơn 30 ổ bi trượt tròn 12 và 16 của japan , giá ra đi 300k
> Đính kèm 67267
> Đính kèm 67268
> 
> Con moto servo bán 100k cho bác nào nghiên cứu
> Đính kèm 67269
> 
> Bộ khí nén SMC tháo máy quấn dây còn  rất nét. Giá 400 k nguyên bộ 
> Đính kèm 67270
> Đính kèm 67271


Tiếp tục thanh lý, bớt giá cho ae nào nhiệt tình

----------


## Tuấn

Em đang tìm mua ít hộp số có đầu vào 14 {em lắp hbs 86 ạ } Bác dư con nào thì để lại cho em nha. Tỷ số truyền thế nào cũng đc ạ. Em chế lung tung chỗ này chõi kia vừa đâu lắp đấy hi hi

----------


## Tuancoi

> Em đang tìm mua ít hộp số có đầu vào 14 {em lắp hbs 86 ạ } Bác dư con nào thì để lại cho em nha. Tỷ số truyền thế nào cũng đc ạ. Em chế lung tung chỗ này chõi kia vừa đâu lắp đấy hi hi


Cảm ơn bác Tuấn đã ũng hộ nhé

----------


## Tuancoi

> Bộ vi điều chỉnh mất cây thước, cái này bán cho bác nào canh vuông, làm ê tô mi ni, ...hoạc chỉ để Nghịch ngợm... Giá xã hàng 150k/ bộ
> Đính kèm 66781
> Đính kèm 66782


Tiếp tục thanh lý, mua nhiều có giá tốt

----------


## Tuancoi

> Fix giá bán 300k/em cho mau bay.


Đầu năm xã hàng Fix giá còn 250k/ em

----------


## tvn24680

> Tiếp tục thanh lý, mua nhiếu có giá tốt


Món này còn k để em về nghịch chơi

----------


## Tuancoi

Cho số đt, hoặc liên hệ số 0935210022 nhé

----------


## Tuancoi

Còn ít thép tấm được đánh đá, mài phẳng 8x 400x400, đảm bảo độ dày đồng đều cho các bác chế cháo, bán nhanh 1 tấm giá 200k

----------


## Tuancoi

Tiếp tục dọn kho, bác nào xem ngắm được món nào cứ phone cho em , thương lượng thoải mái...

----------


## mrhalinhanh

> Bộ vi điều chỉnh mất cây thước, cái này bán cho bác nào canh vuông, làm ê tô mi ni, ...hoạc chỉ để Nghịch ngợm... Giá xã hàng 150k/ bộ
> Đính kèm 66781
> Đính kèm 66782


còn không bác

----------


## Tuancoi

> còn không bác


Còn nhé .mà mình có cái số đt . Bạn cứ alo. Còn ko thì Zalo nhé

----------


## Tuancoi

> còn không bác


Bạn cho mình lại sô đt nhé.

----------


## Tuancoi

Rác khủng còn nhiều quá, cho đi bớt

----------


## tvn24680

Có cây visme nào ht tầm 400-450 k em ơi

----------


## Tuancoi

Ly hợp bự cho máy tiện, đường kính gần 200...giá 800k

----------


## tinnghianguyen

Ly hợp kèm motor luôn hả bác chủ? Mấy ngựa vậy ah nếu chỉ có ly hợp thì cốt noi motor là cốt âm dương kính bao nhiêu ah?

----------


## Tuancoi

[QUOTE=tinnghianguyen;163045]Ly hợp kèm motor luôn hả bác chủ? Mấy ngựa vậy ah nếu chỉ có ly hợp thì cốt noi motor là cốt âm dương kính bao nhiêu ah?[/QUOTE
 Mỗi cái lý hợp thôi bác nhé,

----------


## Tuancoi

Đầu cắt fiber công xuất cao, giá 2 triệu

----------


## Tuancoi

[QUOTE=Tuancoi;163249]Đầu cắt fiber công xuất cao, giá 2 triệu

[/QUOT

Đầu năm thanh lý bớt hàng đê... Bác nào có nhu cầu cứ alo ,,có giá tốt cho tất cả đồ chơi

----------


## Tuancoi

> Thanh lý nốt mấy cây thiết bản... phi 40, đầy đủ gối Hành trình từ 500-800. Giá đổ đồng 2.5 triệu cây ra đi cho nhanh. (Hàng này chỉ dành cho những bác có gan to và sức khoẻ tốt, ý chí kiên cường)
> Đính kèm 66617
> Đính kèm 66618
> Đính kèm 66656


Tiếp tục thành lý cho ae nào có nhu cầu

----------


## Tuancoi

[QUOTE=Tuancoi;164054]


> Đầu cắt fiber công xuất cao, giá 2 triệu
> Đính kèm 76233
> Đính kèm 76234[/QUOT
> 
> Đầu năm thanh lý bớt hàng đê... Bác nào có nhu cầu cứ alo ,,có giá tốt cho tất cả đồ chơi


Hàng đã bày rùi nhé. Còn nhiều món thành lý bác nào cần cứ hú

----------


## Tuancoi

Tình hình miền Trung lũ lụt, cố gắn giải ít hàng tồn , kiếm chút tiền ủng hộ đồng bào, bạn nào quan tâm hàng nào nhắn Zalo.
Mình sẽ để giá yêu thương.
Thanks!

----------


## Tuancoi

Lâu lâu phải lên cái cho biết mình còn tồn tại!!!

----------


## VanToan234

> Lâu lâu phải lên cái cho biết mình còn tồn tại!!!


Diễn đàn này chết rồi bác à, nhớ thời cách đây chục năm trước quá hehe

----------


## Tuancoi

Làm sống nó lại đi bác...

----------


## garynguyen

Pót trên diễn đàn cảm giác còn có gì đó gọi là di sản, zalo là hết ngay

----------

